# a Chinese fella walks into a bar.



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

So this little Chinese fella walks into the pub, sat down next to me and started drinking a pint.

Do you know kung foo, karate aikido etc... I asked him.

Angrily he replied, no I don't! what are you racist! is it because I'm Chinese you ask that?

I said no, it's because your drinking my pint you little shit.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

While we're on the subject of martial arts I'd thought I'd just mention that I have a Black Belt in ..... the wardrobe


----------



## Jwilliams0805 (Nov 2, 2013)

haha


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------

